
Springpad - online notebooks to help manage your life - raju
http://www.springpadit.com/
======
josefresco
I don't mean to be a hater, but that Flash on the home page has horrible
usability. It's hard to click on the left items (with constant scrolling) and
if you manage to click, the choices behind disappear but are still clickable?
Also the choices on the right stop scrolling

It has potential, but the interface needs work.

Also some of the G's are cut off on the right side.

------
pg
Started to sign up but stopped when it asked for my email.

~~~
tdavis
For TS we're trying to decide how to make sign-up dead simple. Since we want
to support alerts and such, we'd like to simply use an e-mail/pw combo so that
you only have to fill out 3 fields when you sign up (email/pw/pw confirm).

Do you have a better suggestion? Should we just specify why we ask for e-mail?

~~~
pg
Maybe it's not high if people are buying something; they may expect to give an
email in that situation. But you can A/B test to see exactly how many you're
losing by asking for emails.

------
pxlpshr
Actually, this service is pretty hot. I just signed up for it and what I
really find attractive are the "springpad templates". Pretty cool, keeping an
eye on it but not sure I'll integrate it into my daily life yet. Still hooked
on OSX stickies + post-it notes on my monitor + Basecamp.

------
troubledstoic
Why not use a wiki? My fave is Wikka: <http://wikkawiki.org/HomePage>

~~~
jhorman
Disclaimer, I am a co-founder at springpadit.com.

The problem with a wiki, from my perspective, is the fact that it is
unstructured. Some wiki's attempt to derive structure, or force users to use
special syntax but that ends up being a little clunky. With structure comes
some power. Tasks suddenly have meaning. A "Restaurant" data type can
associate a map, or reviews. What we are trying to create is almost a personal
content management system that helps users track all of that interesting
structured data.

I am a fan of wiki's though. In fact I created

<http://wikidpad.sourceforge.net/>

Many moons ago.

------
rg
Tried to see what it was, found a clickable link to something that sounded
interesting, but couldn't see a sample without registering; so I gave up
immediately.

------
unalone
You don't allow for Safari 4? That's a shame: it's more stable than Safari 3
in a lot of ways, and I can't have both on my computer at once.

------
smoody
it looks like a well-executed service. as soon as the registration system is
working again, i'm planning to give it a go.

